
David Goodall: Scientist, 104, begins trip to end his life - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-43957874
======
jamesblonde
I knew about euthanasia being legal in many countries, but I was surprised
that 'assisted suicide' is legal in a few as well. He's going for 'assisted
suicide' to Switzerland.

